# What size milk jug for euro piccola



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Thinking of buying a nice motta milk jug, just wondering what size would be best for a decent micro foam? normally froth enough milk for two cups at a time,

cheers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How big are the cups? standard cups you're probably ok with a 340ml, if you are talking mugs or latte bowls then 500.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Depends on what you're making, you'd need the 750ml if you were doing 2 large drinks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

750ml jug would give you a lot of milk for two drinks, Starbucks size lattes! . What machine are you steaming with ,reason I ask is it may not be capable of steaming milk in jug 750 ml in one go. I wouldn't have use my silvia with a 750 ml jug it would have burnt the boiler out and taken for ever !


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm using fairly small standard size cups, not sure of the size, in a la pavoni, to make a kinda cortado type drink,


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> 750ml jug would give you a lot of milk for two drinks, Starbucks size lattes! . What machine are you steaming with ,reason I ask is it may not be capable of steaming milk in jug 750 ml in one go. I wouldn't have use my silvia with a 750 ml jug it would have burnt the boiler out and taken for ever !


As far as I know, when steaming milk you usually fill the jug with milk only to the middle because it expands. This means that you'll be frothing around 300ml of milk which is perfect for two drinks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> As far as I know, when steaming milk you usually fill the jug with milk only to the middle because it expands. This means that you'll be frothing around 300ml of milk which is perfect for two drinks.


Fair play , what's small for you is big for me etc







,for 2 x cortado it would be too big a jug though I think , Cortado are usually around a 1:1 or 1:2 mix.Personally I only use 5 oz cups for milk based drinks , so 300ml or 10oz , after steaming would be a lot for me ,as I probably wouldn't use it all .


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ooops, I didn't see that he was making cortado


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> Ooops, I didn't see that he was making cortado


I think your originally point is fair, for two Capps if you go a third to half full of milk on the larger jug. To be fair most of us have probably ended up with a collection of jugs,I know I have !


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

So far I've managed with only one jug - a 330ml Andrew James one as I only make cappuccinos for myself (my gf still thinks my coffee is "too strong"). To be fair I'm having difficulties with the Silvia because her steam is much more powerful than the Gaggia's. If I open the steam valve a bit too much I end up with milk everywhere but in the jug! I can't imagine steaming milk for one drink using something like the Londinium.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> So far I've managed with only one jug - a 330ml Andrew James one as I only make cappuccinos for myself (my gf still thinks my coffee is "too strong"). To be fair I'm having difficulties with the Silvia because her steam is much more powerful than the Gaggia's. If I open the steam valve a bit too much I end up with milk everywhere but in the jug! I can't imagine steaming milk for one drink using something like the Londinium.


I had a silvia before the londinium. The four hole tip is super quick for 150-200 ml of milk . You have a blink of the eye to stretch in. I did put the two hole on as a experiment and found it too slow in comparison after the four hole tip . Yep I did blow milk everywhere first timeworn the L1. Have gotten used to it now though,the best thing is with it being a HX you can go straight steaming , unlike waiting for the silvia to get to temp.

In the end I was crap at latte art on the silvia and continue to be so on the l1 ( see free pour Friday for poor examples !),but that's down to my pouring technique not the machines .

I used the water with washing up liquid to practice on the silvia , to get to a workable technique , give it a go .


----------

